# pulled an oh oh



## wynedot55 (Mar 21, 2009)

i was looking at the paper an found some peacocks.so i called about them.an theres 1 cock an 3 pea hens.the cock is 3yrs 2 peahens are 4 an 5 an 1 is 2.i was gonna take them but i dont have a pen.an im tied up for 2 days.so ill prolly call her tues to see if they are gone.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 21, 2009)

Peacocks are so cool!
I wish my scanner worked! I have a picture of my male peacock, with some baby ducks! When he would find bugs, he would call the baby ducks and feed them!
I had a female that would attack my ex! She was a good bird!


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Mar 22, 2009)

I have a friend who has peacocks.  She doesn't even pen them up.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Peacocks are cute! I wish we could have peacocks at home.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

i might end up with them if they are sold by tues or wed.im just so busy i cant look at or get them right now.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Peacocks are cute! I wish we could have peacocks at home.


Forget it-no place to keep them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

come on mom the girls want some peafowl


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

wynedot55 said:
			
		

> come on mom the girls want some peafowl


Nice try.


----------



## Thewife (Mar 22, 2009)

Farmer Kitty said:
			
		

> wynedot55 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Them poor girls, they are so deprived!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

thewife said:
			
		

> Farmer Kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They can go to the neighbor's to see a peacock. Speaking of which, she's looking for fertile peafowl eggs to hatch this spring. If she gets some then the girls will get to see little ones too!


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Really? I didn't know! Wynedot, if you do end up them, would you post some pics of them?


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Mar 22, 2009)

Kute Kitten said:
			
		

> Really? I didn't know! Wynedot, if you do end up them, would you post some pics of them?


wynedot and pics? 

You don't know everything dear child.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

I don't care! Can't I still ask for some?


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

your mom loves getting on me about pics.because she knows im slow about taking pics an trying to post them.i bet they will sale before i can get loose an check on them.


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

She's good with a camera. I bet she takes 10 pics a day the least! I'm more like you Wynedot. I know some about cameras, not a lot though!


----------



## wynedot55 (Mar 22, 2009)

thanks kute kitten glad your on my side :bun:bun


----------



## Kute Kitten (Mar 22, 2009)

Your welcome Wynedot!


----------

